# Halloween Greeting Cards



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Does anyone send out Halloween cards? I've always wanted to do this instead of Christmas cards because its just more me, but I've never had any luck finding any. The few that I've seen there are too cutesy or too pricey.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Yup, we send them out every year. Check out dollar stores or discount stores for cheaper priced ones, or even go with the postcards. Or, if you are really inspired, make your own cards.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

We usually just make them on here, but considering our printer is not hooked up, we may not this year, unless I hook it up lol. But I usually make my own on here, or by handwriting, or send them through email.


----------

